# Anyone have a 31 Gift Kindle bag??



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I just heard of 31 Gift today and Googled it. They have bags galore! Hard to determine sizes on their online catalog, but surely one of their bags must be perfect for a K2, K3, or even an iPad?

Anybody?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just looked at the site.... The stuff on the site is nice, but I don't like shopping from these kinds of "home parties" companies.


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

No clue. I refuse to shop with multi-level-marketing operations.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

I own several 31 bags/accessories and just love how easy it is to stay organized and carry my many 'necessities' to work and when I travel.  I ordered the organizer at an open house I attended yesterday after someone whipped out their Kindle 3 and showed everyone how well it fit.  She then took the organizer and slid it neatly down in one of the bags.  It is a perfect solution for protection AND remain stylishly coordinated.  I carry the Cindy tote to work with two large zipper bags, the organizing wallet, my iPad, and soon my matching Kindle and lunch tote.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

My best friend just became a rep and they were having a great deal on insulated lunch bags so I have 2 on the way.  February is supposed to be 31% off everything (they do a special every month) so I might need to see what I can do to accessorize my kindle!


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am an Independent Consultant for Thirty-One Gifts.  It will fit in the Organizing Shoulder bag.  The small lunch tote is too small.  The zipper pouch is too large.  It would fit in the medium purse and any of the larger totes.  You can view the catalog which gives dimensions at my website; www.mythirtyone.com/suekemp.  PM me if they don't allow this link on here.

Sue


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the K2, that's what I was using as a reference.  DX might fit in the zipper pouch which is 9"x 11"x 2.5'.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

The special for Feb. is "spend $31, get 31% of another item".  No limit.  You can also order off of the website directly without having a party.  It can be shipped directly to you.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

shk246 said:


> The special for Feb. is "spend $31, get 31% of another item". No limit. You can also order off of the website directly without having a party. It can be shipped directly to you.


I'm going to PM you and exchange email. I am also in direct sales (Celebrating Home) and I don't see a problem with this type of sales. Used to by Princess House and cosmetics through home parties. Love it. I'm a brand new rep and so far I'm having fun and I love our products.

Funny, but someone from our upline recommended 31 gifts to carry our product in to parties. When I googled it, I thought wow-- those bags surely are good for my Kindle and iPad and laptop!!!! Going to PM you now. We need to talk!


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I got your message Ginny!  I will talk with you tomorrow.
Sue


----------



## Kage (Jan 6, 2011)

fairoasis said:


> I own several 31 bags/accessories and just love how easy it is to stay organized and carry my many 'necessities' to work and when I travel. I ordered the organizer at an open house I attended yesterday after someone whipped out their Kindle 3 and showed everyone how well it fit. She then took the organizer and slid it neatly down in one of the bags. It is a perfect solution for protection AND remain stylishly coordinated. I carry the Cindy tote to work with two large zipper bags, the organizing wallet, my iPad, and soon my matching Kindle and lunch tote.


My co-worker is a 31 Gifts rep and I have been very impressed with the quality of all the products.

Which organizer and what Kindle? Thank you!


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't looked at the new Spring catalog, but I didn't find anything in the Fall catalog that my Kindle would fit in. I haven't seen the organizer though. I also have a friend who sells it, and it seems to be good quality.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

They don't have any designated e-reader bags.  The zipper pouch might fit a DX, but it is not padded.  The oganizing tote has padded pockets that a Kindle would fit in, as do many of the puses with pockets.  I am a consultant and love the quality of the bags.

Sue
www.mythirtyone.com/suekemp


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Pardon my typing.  That was Organizing tote, and Purses.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't had time to look up each of the bags you listed in your email to me. I think it would be easier if I had a real live catalog. I promise I will look at the bags as an alternative to my rolling carts! I just have been super busy.


----------



## Kage (Jan 6, 2011)

New ThirtyOne Gifts package arrived - the Fold and Go Organizer is PERFECT for a Kindle 3 

It will fit in either pocket or in the center (if the elastic bands were 1/4 inch higher on top and lower on bottom, the center would be fantastic for reading).


If I can ever figure out how to get a photo attached...


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have the organizing shoulder bag and my K3 in either my M-edge Executive Jacket or New Yorker jacket slides right in no problems.


----------



## Kage (Jan 6, 2011)

Let's give this a try...


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

If anybody needs more info on Thirty-One Gifts bags, you can PM.


----------

